# First hunting I've done since 1989



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

I just started hunting again this year, the only thing I've been after so far are squirrels here in Kalamazoo county on state land that sits behind Hogset lake. So Far I've gotten 13 fox squirrels, 1 black squirrel and 5 red squirrels this year. I've been using an airgun (mostly Crosman) that I put together. Last fall I found an airsoft pistol in the woods with my metal detector and it's what got me hooked on this airgun hobby I've been having fun with. Now that squirrel season is going again I'm really having fun with it because I've always liked the taste of squirrel and having fun harvesting some. Right now I've got a bunch in the fridge that ready to be reheated and a lot in the freezer ready to be cooked. I've been cooking them in the slow cooker with a recipe that I found online. I have eaten a couple that I fried too this year. Air guns have come a long ways since I bought my Sheridan Bluestreak back in 77 and I also hunted a little with that gun but back then you could buy ammo anywhere at a really cheap price so most of my squirrel hunting in the 70's was with my Ruger 10-22 which I still have and shoots just fine. I also have permission to hunt a friends property but heck I've been having fun on the state land, it's much closer but maybe I'll try harvesting me a deer this year with my muzzleloader on his property(he said there's a lot of deer there) cause there's nothing like a lot of nice venison in the freezer. Anyway I put a few pics here so you can see a little of what I've been getting and what I've been hunting with.

This first picture gives some basics of the gun I've been using, it's a modified Crosman 2240 with a 14.5" barrel, TKO (suppresor bascially but they also call them an LDC (lead dust collector), HiPAC (made in Texas) for HPA(high pressure air) conversion from co2, trigger components by Crosman, modified valve(needed for the HPA conversion) and more.










here's a pic of a recent hunt which also shows a 10 shot string over the chronograph (Chrony made in Canada).










On this hunt I forgot to bring along my camera so I took a better picture with my still camera when I got home, I bagged both of these in a 20 minute time period, they don't even know where the shots are coming from this gun, its so quiet.










The airgun laws here in Michigan allow you to even hunt deer now but it's got to be .357 or bigger. I think I'll hunt with my muzzle loader for big game but people all over the US are taking all kinds of game with airguns now. So far I haven't seen any other hunters on this state land that hunt with air guns but let me tell you I'm having a lot of fun.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

That is one wicked cool looking treerat slayer, congrats on the build and the fine tasting meat.


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

357Maximum said:


> That is one wicked cool looking treerat slayer, congrats on the build and the fine tasting meat.


thanks a lot here's a video I did for a hunt a few days ago [URL="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hoq2iqswf_0"]youtube.com/watch?v=Hoq2iqswf_0[/URL]


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

What's the address to your website? You're selling them right?


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not really I just am planning on putting another one together with an 18" barrel for my own use.


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Glad to have another squirrel chaser in the woods, more and more I find hunters r turning their nose up to them when its such a good time to but in the wood.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

I also use airguns to hunt squirrels. I like the fact that they are quiet.


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice guns there Woodsman, I've thought about getting a Maruader, I do have the Maruader pistol and like the multishot capabilities with the 8 round clip. I need to do some modifying before I get the velocities from it like I'm getting from my 2240 (already modded). After doing some research in GTA (Gateway to Airguns) I found one of the best mods to start with would be a bigger transfer port from the valve to the barrel on the Marauder pistol.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wayne52 said:


> Nice guns there Woodsman, I've thought about getting a Maruader, I do have the Maruader pistol and like the multishot capabilities with the 8 round clip. I need to do some modifying before I get the velocities from it like I'm getting from my 2240 (already modded). After doing some research in GTA (Gateway to Airguns) I found one of the best mods to start with would be a bigger transfer port from the valve to the barrel on the Marauder pistol.


I don't have enough experience to do mods. I just shoot them out of the box.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Wayne52 said:


> I just started hunting again this year, the only thing I've been after so far are squirrels here in Kalamazoo county on state land that sits behind Hogset lake. So Far I've gotten 13 fox squirrels, 1 black squirrel and 5 red squirrels this year. I've been using an airgun (mostly Crosman) that I put together. Last fall I found an airsoft pistol in the woods with my metal detector and it's what got me hooked on this airgun hobby I've been having fun with. Now that squirrel season is going again I'm really having fun with it because I've always liked the taste of squirrel and having fun harvesting some. Right now I've got a bunch in the fridge that ready to be reheated and a lot in the freezer ready to be cooked. I've been cooking them in the slow cooker with a recipe that I found online. I have eaten a couple that I fried too this year. Air guns have come a long ways since I bought my Sheridan Bluestreak back in 77 and I also hunted a little with that gun but back then you could buy ammo anywhere at a really cheap price so most of my squirrel hunting in the 70's was with my Ruger 10-22 which I still have and shoots just fine. I also have permission to hunt a friends property but heck I've been having fun on the state land, it's much closer but maybe I'll try harvesting me a deer this year with my muzzleloader on his property(he said there's a lot of deer there) cause there's nothing like a lot of nice venison in the freezer. Anyway I put a few pics here so you can see a little of what I've been getting and what I've been hunting with.
> 
> This first picture gives some basics of the gun I've been using, it's a modified Crosman 2240 with a 14.5" barrel, TKO (suppresor bascially but they also call them an LDC (lead dust collector), HiPAC (made in Texas) for HPA(high pressure air) conversion from co2, trigger components by Crosman, modified valve(needed for the HPA conversion) and more.
> 
> ...


i have a gun just like that. i took a buddy out with it, loaned him my .22
he said,, "it looked like it was raining squirrels out there"


----------

